# Lincolnshire area meet 28th July put names down please



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi all i just wanted to find out if anyone is around the lincoln area im nr horncastle. I run a pub/hotel which would really suit a meet good beer nice homemade food and also a bed if too many are consumed hahah large car park and gardens.I was thinking a sunday afternoon Around 2pm nice roast dinner and few drinks in the garden on a sunny day, i have held car meets here before and everyone is always impressed. The Bentley club hold a meet here 1st Sunday of every month and always enjoy it.

looking forward to some future meets and meeting you guys.

heres a link to our page http://www.the-leagate-inn.co.uk

and our facebook https://www.facebook.com/TheLeaGateInn?ref=hl

plenty of pics of food and things on there.

take a look and tell me what you think

p.s a few members have mailed me about a lincoln meet so this is the reason for my post i could also set up a loyalty scheme for us we will see what interest in can generate.

Josh.

Post code for us is LN4 4RS
and some photos to tickle your fancy!






Names +1's welcome of course.
1.JoshyTT
2.arvelb (work dependant)
3.davelincs (work dependant)
4.chilly13
5.dubberdean
6.pugwash69 +1 maybe
7.allie1967
8.teccyjim
9.TTitan
10. nem +1 possibly


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice looking burger !

Its about 1 hr 30mins for me, but i like the idea of a meet on a Sunday....

I'll keep my ey on this post...

How many cars can you fit ?

OG


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Sounds great to me. Lincoln and out to the east coast has been a bit low on meets and numbers for a while so if we can get something going that would be great. I'll pop over when we have a date arranged and try to get some of the other East Midlands lot to come along.

Probably best calling it an east coast area, rather than east mids though


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

Sounds good lets see what interest we get then.

what is good for a date as im not sure what else is going on etc.

end of august?

how much time do you normally give people?

Josh.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well my local is a monthly meet so only a couple of weeks notice, but with a new area I'd suggest 6 weeks and really push it to promote it.

June 30th is the big annual event,
July 5th is GTI International,
August 12th is Audis in the Park.

So maybe end of July is somewhere in between?


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

28th july?? sunday.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Sounds good

I'd suggest you start a new thread with the date and area in the topic title, might be better just going for 'Lincolnshire Area Meet - Sunday July 28th' and post up the details of the place again and times.


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

Edited current thread to suit.

Thanks Nem.


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

oldguy said:


> Nice looking burger !
> 
> Its about 1 hr 30mins for me, but i like the idea of a meet on a Sunday....
> 
> ...


depending on how busy we are in general our car park holds over 70 cars and i have a field adjacent to the car park which can be cut down for extra parking and fit at least 50 on there if needed.(great for camping etc)


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Stick me down +1....as I'm a dry weather only, I hope by then we might be seeing some summer weekends....


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

maybe you could take my engine plastic bit away to copy it for me so i can have some bling heheh 

did you ever pop round your neighbours?


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Yep, stuffy sod wouldn't let me look !!!

If i'm out that way before this meet, I'll can have a look at yours and come up with some idea's for you 180's !


----------



## arvelb (Oct 25, 2009)

Will keep an eye on post as I'm in louth,but not sure of working patterns yet.
I know an old boy that comes to the Bentley meet most months and highly recommends


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

If I am not working I will be there


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

can you make it Nick?


----------



## dubberdean (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm up for this, I'm based in Lincoln. Think my mate will come in his TT QS too.


----------



## chilly13 (Apr 12, 2013)

I'll be there


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

coolio get him to post il put his name down.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Sounds good to me. I like the look of the food.  You're about 30 miles from me so it's a no-brainer. (+1 probably)


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

Pugwash69 said:


> Sounds good to me. I like the look of the food.  You're about 30 miles from me so it's a no-brainer. (+1 probably)


cool il stick you down.


----------



## allie1967 (Jun 22, 2013)

hi, can you put my name down please


----------



## teccyjim (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi,

I've just picked up a denim blue 225 and introduced myself in the newbie section.

I'm in Waddington so I'd love to come along and pick the brains of some experts and generally get some inspiration!

Regards,
Jim


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

looks like it will be a nice turn out then 

names added.


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Put me down as a maybe for 1. Will confirm 2 weeks out. Sounds like fun.

Jim J (TTITAN)


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

ITS GETTING NEAR!!!!

Just like to point out that it is my birthday on this day    [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## teccyjim (Oct 12, 2012)

Looking forward to it!!! My1st opportunity to pick the brains of fellow members!

Regards,
Jim


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

Not long now guys, just to let you know the road leading to the pub is closed im hoping its open at the weekend ( they dont work sundays) but if not tell them your going to the pub (Leagate) and they will let you through no hassel.

see you all soon.

Josh


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Is the road closed at the t junction josh?, leagate / tumby road


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Looking forwards to the food of course. My wife is certainly coming so the +1 is confirmed.


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

davelincs said:


> Is the road closed at the t junction josh?, leagate / tumby road


yes mate been a nightmare for us luckily they open it up on a evening and im assuming they will on sunday but if not drive up to the cones and tell them your heading to the pub and they will let you through if not contact me and il drive up and taser the b******s.

my mobile just in case anyone needs it directions etc 07837533783

Josh


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'll be coming along 

Quite possibly with Paul (bigbison) also.


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

not a bad little turnout looking forward to it.

Josh


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

oldguy said:


> Stick me down +1....as *I'm a dry weather only*, I hope by then we might be seeing some summer weekends....


Don't think I'll make this....sorry.... :?


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

but its nice weather :/ ok thanks for letting me know i was hoping we could measure up some bling on my 180.


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

JoshyTT said:


> but its nice weather :/ ok thanks for letting me know i was hoping we could measure up some bling on my 180.


Me too....

still need to get this one going !


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Please add 
David + 1 (Lynn)


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

Names +1's welcome of course.
1.JoshyTT
2.arvelb (work dependant)
3.davelincs (work dependant)
4.chilly13
5.dubberdean
6.pugwash69 +1 maybe
7.allie1967
8.teccyjim
9.TTitan
10. nem +1 possibly
11. david +1
12. david's son.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

add one more

Another TT
Luke is coming our son.


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

my tip has come today  if i dont get it fitted are there any mechanically minded people who could help free lunch 

need to see what clamps i need as well


----------



## teccyjim (Oct 12, 2012)

Josh, can we confirm a time please buddy!?

Ta!
Jim


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

if you can aim for around 2pm that would be great.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

So as it's your birthday, drinks are all on you right?


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

That sounds about right.

San Miguel please


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

only the expensive stuff like peroni


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

cleaned her ready and now it pisses it down not happy.

see you tommorow [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Josh, I have just been called out, I am only going to Beeston, if it's nothing to serious I should be there


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

no probs dave, see everyone who can make it later any problems or if your lost my mobile 07837533783


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

i will now be wearing a big mahoosive birthday badge so you all know who i am 

i HAVE RESERVED A GRASS AREA FOR PARKING YOU WILL SEE THE SIGN AND MY CAR WHEN YOU PULL IN THE CAR PARK.IF WE CAN ALL PARK ALONG SIDE ME WE CAN GET SOME GOOD PHOTOS.

Josh


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Josh, I will not be able to make it, I am still waiting for the engine to cool down, and isolations to be put in place, and to cap it all they have just gone for lunch, see you at the next one


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Just arrived home. Thanks for the beer Josh and the food was good. We will be back!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Good food and good people, great meet!

Thanks to Josh for organising, hope you had a good day


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks guys really enjoyed it and the weather held out on us, couple of pics from the mobile

thanks for the pics look great!! glad everyone enjoyed it.

thanks again.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Enjoyed the meet, hope you have had a great BD Josh. Nice to meet everyone.


----------



## teccyjim (Oct 12, 2012)

Cheers Josh and all who attended!!! Was a great afternoon; great cars, people and food. A great location for a large scale meet perhaps!?

Regards,
Jim


----------



## allie1967 (Jun 22, 2013)

Nice to meet everyone today & see your cars! look forward to the next meet


----------



## DarrenScott (Dec 4, 2012)

I can't believe I missed the first Lincolnshire TT meet up! Keep me in mind for the next one please!


----------

